# Where to purchase irrigation supplies



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

About to undertake my irrigation installation job in a couple/few weekends. I'm looking for opinions or where people would recommend buying the parts from. Box stores, online (which site), local store, site one?

Just wanted to get a quick take on if there's a preference. Thanks everyone!


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I typically buy from Ewing Irrigation (local store), Sprinkler Warehouse (online store) and Home Depot. I've also recently purchased from Rain Bird, and Big Frog Supply.
Sprinkler Warehouse normally has good prices on most items.


----------



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

Perfect! Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Sprinkler Warehouse for me too, but they're not a One-Stop-Shopping place any more. Some of their items have become crazy expensive and I found cheaper deals at Amazon and elsewhere.


----------



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

Great stuff! Thanks all for the help!


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

There are three major that I saw

Sprinklerwarehouse
Dripdepot
Sprinklersupplystore

All have good prices but no harm comparing. There are a few codes for sprinklersupplystore which makes them cheaper and the have bulk discount.

Order well in advance and expect delays. Hunter prs40, prs30 4inch and i20s have been barely in stock.


----------



## pdefeo (Sep 10, 2019)

+1 on Drip Depot. Plus they have the lowest purchase total for free shipping at $49.


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Cheapsprinklers.com


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

As crazy as this sounds, Siteone just built a proposal 15% cheaper or so then the websites listed above. If you have one close, give them a shot as well. (They even did my design work for free too)


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Find out if there is a local wholesale or farmer supply store/warehouse. They often have a good stock of items and if you open an account with them you get different pricing than marked/retail. They also have things that the big box won't have. Which could be good or bad.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Justin9314 said:


> As crazy as this sounds, Siteone just built a proposal 15% cheaper or so then the websites listed above. If you have one close, give them a shot as well. (They even did my design work for free too)


That sounds great but just the i20s that I was looking for were $45 at siteone and 18.xx at sprinklersupply. This could just be my experience but the shortage of rotors is really encouraging people to sell at MSRP.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

@Justin9314, I had the opposite experience at SiteOne. Maybe it's a local vendor or management thing. My SiteOne sells fertilizer, pesticides, herbicides, tools, etc. at very fair prices. But walk back to the irrigation counter and it's Gouge City. I saved at least 300% by ordering my MP Rotators and accessories on line. The SiteOne irrigation prices were so insulting, I'll never do business with them again.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

I do believe it is a local management thing. Now if only we could get stuff in stock is a whole different story. My irrigation parts are now 4 weeks past due. Fingers crossed for midweek this week.


----------



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

I do have a siteone semi-nearby. About 15 minutes away. I'll start putting my list together on sprinklersupply and print it out to bring to the siteone that close by to see what they offer for both service and price on parts. Thank you all for the tidbits on where to go. I'm not sure of the local places around. I have one in mind that I could stop at that carries a butt ton of random things that's right in town. I'll have to see if they carry anything for sprinkler supply parts also.


----------



## Utk03analyst (Jun 8, 2019)

Site one has tiered pricing. If you open an account online you'll get retail pricing. If you open an account at the local branch you will get a better discount. I opened mine online and then they adjusted my account at the branch after I asked about the price of a hunter pnj rotor and once I was quoted the price I told the guy I would go to Ewing and pay half of that.

I tended to bounce around between Ewing, Site One and the big box stores.


----------



## skolacziii (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm glad I asked you folks where to go. Since I suck at pre-planning, I'll be putting in an entire systems worth of material for my property in hopes to work it this weekend. I'll have to see which place will best support my plans.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

2nd rec for Cheapsprinklers.com


----------



## Haiko (Aug 28, 2020)

I have to admit that a envy your prices. Just had a look at Sprinkler Warehouse. MP100090 around 6€. Well in Germany you pay nearly double the price


----------

